# Zenit camera



## a_scayola (May 6, 2007)

This is my first shoot using off-camera flash (check out strobist.com for info and ideas) and a mini-studio made with printer paper. The flash is a Sunpak 383 at 1/8th power shooting at an umbrella at camera right. There's also some more paper left of the subject as a reflector.
The subject is a Zenit russian camera partially disassembled as it was used for parts for another camera.
I'd appreciate your comments!


----------



## Lackoffunding (May 6, 2007)

Awesome picture. One thing I would change is the focus on the writing on the lens... a little off. I would still hang it in my house.


----------



## blackdoglab (May 6, 2007)

This is the most shocking crime i've seen against a Zenit.  Nice shot by the way


----------



## a_scayola (May 6, 2007)

@Lackoffunding: Thanks, thats a great compliment! I also shot another version with the focus on the lens but then most of the camera, including all the gears and knobs were noticeably out of focus.

@blackdoglab: Don't feel bad, I have 2 other Zenits and this one helped to save one of them.


----------



## a_scayola (May 7, 2007)

bump
things are going down the list pretty fast, huh?


----------

